# Sig Mosquitos -- Gone from Sig 2015 Catalog



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sig's website has a bunch of different models and versions of the Mosquito listed, and I've become enamored with this 22LR pistol. Feels better in my hand than the S&W M&P-22, which is a striker anyway (am not too fond of those). But I downloaded the 2015 Sig PDF Catalog and the Mosquito is no longer listed. Yikes, may have to jump on the chance and get one. A lot of good firearms seeing the end of trails these days. Marlin no longer lists the Model 39A rimfire levergun either.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Have you looked at the Sig 226 or 229 Classic in .22? It's not ambidextrous much, or I'd have jumped on it, but it looks great. Went with the Ruger SR22 instead, and LOVE that little thing.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea, got the SR-22 and the Walther P-22 (I happen to love .22's because you can shoot all day) and the M&P-22. The M&P was fashioned after the same train-with-this-then-shoot-that philosophy of S&W's M&P line. But the Sig is 80% of a real full-sized P-226 (which Sig still offers the P226-22) and the grip just feels right, probably about the size of a P-229.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Have you tried the PPQ M2 22? Or has that been dropped as well? Their P22 never appealed, hence the SR22. But i did just add a Single-Six to the mix here. Only been into handguns for one year now, so need to try everything.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

SailDesign said:


> Have you tried the PPQ M2 22?


No, because even though I have a PPQ M2, they are strikers which I'm moving away from after learning my preferences. The PPQ is a keeper, however.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Scorpion8:
I can not verify this, but I have heard that there has been a lot of problems with them from a variety of sources? I almost bought one but went with a Ruger SR22 instead because of this.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I know they had problems, which is why each box came with two (2) recoil springs. They tell you which one to use for std velocity 22LR and which to use for hi velocity 22LR and I'm sure 99% of the folks goofed it up and returned the guns as "faulty".


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a sig mosquito, Only down fall is it only likes to shoot CCI mini mags, Which i cant find anywhere.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

beretta9mm said:


> I have a sig mosquito, Only down fall is it only likes to shoot CCI mini mags, Which i cant find anywhere.


My SR22 shoots just about anything... Better even than the 22/45 for that.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

beretta9mm said:


> I have a sig mosquito, Only down fall is it only likes to shoot CCI mini mags, Which i cant find anywhere.


Me too! I had one about two years ago, and sold it to my brother. He seemed not to mind the fact that is was very ammo sensitive, but I was.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered one in FDE. As far as ammo sensitivity, SIG includes two recoil springs with each pistol. And I have a lot of Armscor high velocity 22LR and haven't met a semi-auto rim-fire that didn't love that stuff.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just a slight correction, the S&W M&P22 is not striker fired, it's hammer fired thought the hammer is not visible. I owned a Mosquito and initially liked it but found it to be not reliable. The S&W M&P22, especially the new US made compact version is very reliable and IMO a much better pistol.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sig took their time solving the problems with the Mosquito and let it get a bad reputation. I knew two guys who bought it at a high price and grew to hate it because it wouldn't shoot cheap ammo.

I bought a P-22 Walther, at about the same time, for a lot less money, and liked it. But I knew, going in, that it would probably also require high velocity ammo to be reliable. I don't shoot it much, now, because of that, but if ammo availability and pricing ever gets back to pre-Obama days, I will. This could be affecting Mosquito sales, as well.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've received mine, and read the OM from front to back. That being said, I've never encountered anyone besides my dealer who knew that Sig enclosed two recoil springs with these: the larger-diameter installed spring is for high velocity ammo, and the spare small-diameter spring is for standard velocity ammo. If you don't realize that and act accordingly and start swapping springs _and_ ammo willy-nilly trying to fix a FTF problem, you'll inevitably get them mixed up and be frustrated. My FFL says that when ever anyone brings one back saying it won't feed ammo, he asks if they knew those details (above) and none of them do. The OM also says that standard velocity ammo works better if you give it a little spray lube on the cases first (since it is blowback operated, they may need help).

I have a wide variety of standard, high and hyper-velocity 22LR. My expectation is that this will be a great gun.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> <snip>
> 
> ... but if ammo availability and pricing ever gets back to pre-Obama days, I will.
> 
> <snip>


We prefer "pre-hysteria" days as it then doesn't sound like you're blaming Obama. The blame rests on those who thought the S was going to HTF when he was elected... 

Silly people.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Interesting opinion.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorpion,
I bought a SIG Mosquito a couple of months ago and have had absolutely zero problems with mine! I actually took it to my club last night to shoot it again! I kept the spring in it that came installed from the factory, I figured I would run it with that and change to the standard velocity spring if I ran into any problems. Needless to say, the original spring (high velocity) is still in there. I am shooting just plain old CCI Blazers, no FTF, or FTE!!
I really do like this little pistol. I bought it because it reminded me of my P229!
Good luck, and give us a range report!!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Shot my Sig today. 1 box of Federal American Eagle high-velocity, 1 box of Armscor high velocity. I had 1 FTF on the Federal, and that was it. Shot very well. The double-action trigger pull is atrocious, but the single action trigger is very good. Quite accurate too for a pistol of it's type. And it feels great in the hand. In all I think moving up from the poor trigger of the M&P-22 to the Sig was well worth it.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sig sells an awful lot of these so I can't see them dropping them from the line,it's a definite money maker for them.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Scorpion,
I run my 22 autoloaders a little wet when I am first shooting them. I have done it in my S&W, Bersa, and SIG. I did not have a problem with any of them, and I am shooting up some cheap ammo.

MO


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Last summer I saw one at a gun store - pink frame - and was surprised at the handling of the gun. Weight, balance said buy me. Colour said wait for gun show.

So I found a new black one and tried it at the range. First 20 rounds were flawless. (federal standard jacketed) after that.....what a mess.
So I googled and saw the video of recommended fixes, then smithed and updated the Mosquito - fires fine and also fires without mag now.

The slide does do better oiled.

Quite a nice little pistol. Hopefully Sig takes the complaints to heart and fixes the bugs in this bug.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

CW said:


> So I googled and saw the video of recommended fixes, ...


Can you put up a link to that video? Mine runs fine but I'd love to review it.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

This was the better youtube which included the magazine de-burring.

Don't like the live ammo present but the information is good.

As for being able to fire without the magazine, this requires much more disassembly and should only be done by a gunsmith and likely voids any warranty.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Gave the Sig a workout this weekend. Federals went through with no problems.

Swithched to Winchester Tatical (black copper) and jam, ft-feed, ft-extract, stovepipes........

.....but it seemed it was the first 5 rounds.

The last 5 had no problem. AND the shots were really good groups.

I do have the metal Sig mags.


I never swapped the spring, but I'll see if that makes any difference.

Meanwhile the old Beretta 71..... no problems at all.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Well.... spring swap made things worse. Mainly F-2-E, F-2-L. 


Shots were really accurate, but either the brass flung out or not and there was no feeding. Nice if you like a straight pull manual.

I tried lube, checking the rails, and replaced the original spring.

I copper scrubbed the chamber.

It seems like the slide does not go all the way back, like its fighting the hammer.
I checked for obstructions and did polish off a burr on the underside of the slide where it contacts the hammer.

Any thoughts? Stiffer/shorter springs?

As accurate as it is, I'd like to fix this.

Kinda frustrating as the older Berettas, Ruger ate any ammo. I wunder just what is the design problem?


I even wonder if the chamber is something like +.005" too tight making the brass extraction sluggish.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Mosquito did a little better, I may be onto something.

It seems the slide is hitting something that is slowing it down and keeping it from fully retracting and stripping the next round.

Sometimes I found the spent brass in the chamber, sometimes missing - yet hammer was cocked.

I checked the cam part that pushes the firing-pin block up. It appeared bent in towards the center. I smoothed the inside edge so as not to effect the safety cam action.
This appeared to allow easier cycling of the slide. It improved functioning for a couple magazines of ammo then started acting up again.

There was a suggestion of spraying some CLP on the ammo to ease cycling.

I did shoot a nice group.


Do we have anyone else whose tried to salvage this balanced, accurate piece of junk?


PS the ole Beretta 71 performed well with one ftf in 40 rounds. (this was with the old mag with the worn follower.)


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Went through a couple half loaded mags and almost every shot required a manual cycle.

Back to the bench and a total teardown of the frame works.

Man is this a cheap gun.

Anyway, I found two spacers on the safety lever(28)[ I called this a cam earlier] both on the same side. Also the lever itself was contacting the breach block (9) which was 
contributing to the F-2-E/ F-2-L. I was tempted to remove some frame material so that the hammer strut retracted lower - allowing better slide/cock motion, but chose to reassemble 
with the spacers properly placed. I also filed the side (only) of the safety lever a little more so that the breach block will slide by. The hammer strut striker pin safety was removed as the key to activate it broke - cheap plastic. (gun is locked in safe making this device superfluous)

I also lubed the federal ammo and polished the mag tops. The gun was run wet.

Result? 1 F-2-E in over 20 rounds and that one was a first round of the second mag. The slide had much less binding.
I believe there have been a few recommendations to break in the pistol as the polished surfaces will improve performance.
We'll see if more range time helps.

PS: The parts diagram fail to illustrate the spacers on both the safety lever and the hammer. Also the hammer reset spring is not properly located. (it goes on a pin cast onto the action frame)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Have you looked at the Sig 226 or 229 Classic in .22? It's not ambidextrous much, or I'd have jumped on it, but it looks great. Went with the Ruger SR22 instead, and LOVE that little thing.


You mean to tell me that our token lefty is a lefty? A double lefty is like a .......... um............. aah............. U-TURN?:anim_lol:

GW


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Another 30-40 rounds and only the first couple jammed on loading. This was a new mag I had yet to use.

The rest went through no problem. I did run the Sig wet and added a little gun oil to the magazines/ammo.

The last 2 mags were Remington Golden Bullets which ran flawless.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Odd, I need to get mine out more but at last go around I had none of these issues. Maybe they made some manufacturing changes.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I suspect the principle problem is ammo. With the demand up so high, some quality will likely suffer.

I have heard love/hate for the Mosquito, it seems if it works - it works fine, if it has problems, it takes some smithing to fix or its so bad a replacement is in order.

I suspect newer models may be improved. I plan to work this pistol for a while as the accuracy is worth redeeming.
Yet there may be several design-manufacturing issues contributing to the problems.
Even the magazines appear to add to the problems of this pistol as I do seem to be fixing the issues one by one.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it's a worthy project. The gun feels just right in my hand, and a shame they don't make one in .380/9mm this sized compared to a full-sized Sig. But I'm also not trading in my Buckmarks just yet.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Well another batch of Rem Gold bullets.....

Not a single failure. This is looking good.

Slide is still kept oiled, but ammo and mags are clean.

I have marked the magazines 1-4 and for now I'm only using 1 and 2.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

CW said:


> I have marked the magazines 1-4 and for now I'm only using 1 and 2.


I had that same issue with my first 10/22. Some mags and ammo worked, others didn't. Eventually I got rid of it because it was silly to have to try a magazine for a few hundred rounds to decide if it was okay or not.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Another set of Rem Goldens - Zero fails.

I'll be trying other ammo, but to have this Sig run flawless is a big plus. 
I have not re-oiled but I make sure the slide is moving freely and is still a little wet.

I'm still using mag 1 and 2 only.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

CW said:


> Another set of Rem Goldens - Zero fails.


Good news because I was able to procure one of Remington's "Bucket-o'-Bullets" of 1400 rounds that are Remington Golden Bullets. I've got a bunch of 22's that need some range time along with the Mosquito (lousy name for a handgun).


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Scorpion8 said:


> ...... I've got a bunch of 22's that need some range time along with the Mosquito (lousy name for a handgun).


Yea, the term _it bites _does have a negative connotation. Especially when so many of them have had problems.


----------



## black.cap17 (May 12, 2013)

I bought a Sig Mosquito 3 years ago, mostly because I like its look and despite of its bad reputation by that time. The gun was quite good for me and I didn't have any problem as I always shoot CCI Minimag. I already shot more than 4000 rounds and last week the slide broke. Google search for "Mosquito broken slide" and found that it is a "known problem". Maybe I will buy a P226 in 22LR, but it will cost me more than twice the price of a Mosquito.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Latest,

More Rem Gold... HP this time... flawless.

The Sig Mosquito appears to be restored to good health.


now I won't feel bad if I sell it. But then that CZ75 PCR is so .... cool ...


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Mosquito update....

Meandered into LGS and talked about trading in my Sig Mosquito for something else.

They don't take Mosquitoes anymore.

Apparently the problems are so bad and frequent, even if you've fixed one, it may only last for a short time.

So I guess I'm stuck with it, but at least it WORKS.

Maybe that notion of an MPX will fade fast along with any other desire to buy a Sig.


----------



## Sp4rky (Jul 30, 2015)

n/a


----------



## PhillyCheese (Mar 6, 2011)

Owned my Sig Mosquito since 2010.









Purchased a box of Remengton .22LR ammo with it.
The gun shop had a range and I shot the gun upon the purchase.
There were at least two jams for every magazine fired.

I brought this to the attention of the salesman.
He suggested CCI Mini Mags.
I purchased the Mini Mags, and my Sig Mosquito shot great.

I put a few thousand rounds through this gun over the course of the next three years.
Gun shot great, never a problem, very accurate gun.
Took a good 1000 rounds to break the barrel in, and the accuracy considerably improved after the break-in period.

Then, I basically stored the gun for the last three years.
Cleaned it and oiled it properly before storing it.
The gun was accessible, and I often kept the mag loaded should I ever encounter a home defense situation and need it.
I did not shoot this gun during these years.

Over the last couple of months, I have taken this gun back out again for shooting.
Cleaned the gun and lubed it properly before shooting.
Having only good memories of shooting this gun, I did not expect any problems.

I have shot this gun over the course of four trips to the gun range recently.
Upon shooting this gun recently, I have had nothing but problems with it.
Endless jams, feeding problems, stove-piping, failure to fire, failure to extract, failure to eject, etc....
I have researched this and realize that many have had the same issues I am now experiencing.
There are many great guides and advice on how to address these issues.
Most claim the gun shoots great after the gunsmithing, and is able to use all kinds of ammo brands and types of .22 Cal.

*Disclaimer:
The following suggestions are At Your Own Risk.
They are intended for those already experienced with the tools and products needed.
Not all the suggestions may be suitable for your specific gun, and your gun's specific needs.
Generational changes in gun specs as well as quality control issues can have various cause and effect relationships.
Your best efforts are to hire a qualified, certified, proven, and professional Gunsmith.
Any work performed on your gun by you or anyone else not qualified, certified, proven, and professional is At Your Own Risk.
All legal, civil, and otherwise liability falls on the person/persons who perform the work, should they follow the suggestions provided.
I am in no way responsible should anything bad happen as a result of the person/persons following the provided suggestions.*

*Suggestions:*
*- File/Sandpaper the Magazine Lip, Magazine Window, and Magazine Follower.*
This removes any burrs, tool marks, and contaminant build up.
You want to smooth it out, not remove material so to speak.

*- File/ Sandpaper the Flat side of the Hammer, and the under side of the Breach Block.*
You may also consider filing/sanding the Safety Bar located inside the Breach Block where applicable.
This removes the drag as well as hang-up as the Slide cycles at these specific locations.
Finish with polishing.

*- File/ Sandpaper the Slide Rails on the actual Slide, as well as contact points of the frame.*
Lubricate these locations with gun oil.
This may be optional, but can be helpful.

*- File down the Lip located at the Breach, that is raised above the Feed Ramp.*
This needs to be filed down as to become one Feed Ramp, and eliminate the Lip completely.
This vs an indirect two stage feeding process that can result from the presence of this Lip, and cause endless jams.
Note: Do not file into the Barrel as to damage the inside of the Barrel in any way.
You are ok at the Breach, and have some tolerance to work with, so no need to over think it.
Sand smooth the Feed Ramp Guides.
Polish the Feed Ramp, Feed Ramp Guides, and any area that you have filed or sanded.

*- Check the position of your Safety Integral Lock.*
This is located at the bottom rear of the Pistol Grip.
This is operated by the Safety Integral Lock Key that comes with your gun.
If the position of the Integral Lock Pin is not flush with the Pistol Grip, it can cause possible problems with the function of the gun.

*- Make sure the Magazine Spring is installed correctly.*
Sounds simple enough.
This can sometimes arrive installed incorrectly in your magazine, resulting in an imbalanced force distribution.
Can also be installed incorrectly on the user end in the process of dis-assembly/ re-assemblly for cleaning purposes.

*Research Links:*
- 



- 



-


----------

